

Happy anniversary to Turing's seminal paper - fogus
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/happy-anniversary-to-turings-paper/

======
michael_dorfman
Charles Petzold (yes, that Charles Petzold) published a nice annotated version
of Turing's paper, entitled "The Annotated Turing" (published by Wiley).

And, for those wishing to go deeper, there's a nice collection of Turing's
papers (this one included, naturally) by Jack Copeland, entitled "The
Essential Turing" (published by Oxford).

